# Mini mason jar



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Wifey brought home something interesting.



A mini mason jar with the wire clasp/rubber stopper. She filled it with nutmeg before I could get my hands on it - she calculated it holds about a couple of oz. I think it will hold a normal sized flake lengthwise, the current occupant (nutmeg) has prevented any experimentation.

Given I pop open tins like a crazed monkey and end up with dozens of ziplock baggies, and finally end up with dried out or "what the heck is in that bag" baccy, I like the idea of these smaller mason jars just for holding the currently-in-use stock. They are small enough to carry in a pocket instead of a pouch, weird perhaps, but doable.

Upon further interrogation/bribery she gave up the supplier, for about $5+ each jar - has anyone found these cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

I've got bundles of extras in the garage, the 1/2 pint size is great for 2 oz. tins. and the pint size is good for 4 to 5 oz. depends on how tight you pack it.
these use the standard size spin on rings & lids.
If you want em, PM me W/adx & I'll set you up with some of each size.:ss


will try to up-load photo; I don't have good luck with pics, so it might not work.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> ...They are small enough to carry in a pocket...


Very cool little jar.

I carried glass around in my pocket until something happened that made me think I'd best not ever carry glass around in my pocket. I'd rather risk dry tobacco than... whatever.
:2


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Very cool little jar.
> 
> I carried glass around in my pocket until something happened that made me think I'd best not ever carry glass around in my pocket. I'd rather risk dry tobacco than... whatever.
> :2


Hmm never thought about that! Still, could put the jar inside a rollup pouch


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> I've got bundles of extras in the garage, the 1/2 pint size is great for 2 oz. tins. and the pint size is good for 4 to 5 oz. depends on how tight you pack it.
> these use the standard size spin on rings & lids.
> If you want em, PM me W/adx & I'll set you up with some of each size.


Thanks, PM enroute.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

pic upload attempt


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

I use small Mason jars with great suceess. The Ace Hardware in my area carries them for about $7-$8 for a dozen. Works very well, and the tobacco stays fresh I'm told (I've only started storing them in the jars the past could of weeks).


~S


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Walmart carries the BALL Brand "Platinum" collection which are really cool.

wide-mouth jars, short & squatty with squared off sides and silver colored lids& rings. gives a nice look to the cellar.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> pic upload attempt


Big jars, a years supply at the (limited) rate I get to smoke. p


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Strangg1 said:


> I use small Mason jars with great suceess. The Ace Hardware in my area carries them for about $7-$8 for a dozen. Works very well, and the tobacco stays fresh I'm told (I've only started storing them in the jars the past could of weeks).
> ~S


I wonder if the wire clasp pull-down type are more airtight than the screw on caps? Especially when opened every week to refill the pouch?


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

> I wonder if the wire clasp pull-down type are more airtight than the screw on caps?


That's what I've been wondering too, but I would imagine that either would work fine...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I use the mason jars with the screw cap for all my open tobaccos - I also bought a vacuum machine that will reseal the jars about a zillion times before the rubber ring finally gives out - the tobacco stays as fresh (or fresher) than the original tins.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

joed said:


> I use the mason jars with the screw cap for all my open tobaccos - I also bought a vacuum machine that will reseal the jars about a zillion times before the rubber ring finally gives out - the tobacco stays as fresh (or fresher) than the original tins.


You got a zillion-x Mason jar vacuum machine resealer _AND_ a Technivorm coffee maker?

Dag, Joe... are you Batman?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

joed said:


> I use the mason jars with the screw cap for all my open tobaccos - I also bought a vacuum machine that will reseal the jars about a zillion times before the rubber ring finally gives out - the tobacco stays as fresh (or fresher) than the original tins.


Well no doubt a vacuum sucking thingie would give a nice seal 

Perhaps the wire clasp also provides a good seal? Screwing a cap on would depend on the size of your biceps for a tight fit. Wimpy dudes like me ... well ... the leverage of the wire against the rubber cap would probably induce more ergs than the rubberbands I call muscles.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> I wonder if the wire clasp pull-down type are more airtight than the screw on caps? Especially when opened every week to refill the pouch?


there was a thread about this a few weeks ago, The general concensus was that, the rubber seals on the bail top {wire style} did not last as long as those that came with the flat lids/rings.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> there was a thread about this a few weeks ago, The general concensus was that, the rubber seals on the bail top {wire style} did not last as long as those that came with the flat lids/rings.


Wow, how bout that! Live 'n learn


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

was in walmart last night, they have a decent selection of jars!


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> I wonder if the wire clasp pull-down type are more airtight than the screw on caps? Especially when opened every week to refill the pouch?


It is my understanding that the screw caps seal just as good and last longer. That being said, bail mason jars look much nicer. If you can get replacement seals for them fairly easily it might be the way to go if you display your tobacco collection.

~S


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Strangg1 said:


> It is my understanding that the screw caps seal just as good and last longer. That being said, bail mason jars look much nicer. If you can get replacement seals for them fairly easily it might be the way to go if you display your tobacco collection.
> ~S


I supposed repeated use (opening/closing) would loosen either type rubber seal. Bail wire type would be easier for periodic opening/closing, I would think. For long term (30 year?) storage - the screw on jar with a little oven toasting for vacuum creation makes sense.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been using the large mouth glass Mason jars with screw-on lids for about a year now and find them easy to use. As soon as I buy my tobacco (I'm a one-blend smoker so buy it in bulk online) I pack it into the Mason jars, label it with the date with a Sharpie marking pen and store it in a cool dark place. As I type this I've got a dozen of these large mason jars firmly packed with my blend and couldn't be more pleased. 

I've gone into "stockpiling mode" these days with the talk of outlandish taxation schemes on tobacco, etc. I plan to stock a huge amount of it to the point where soon enough I'll have all I'd ever need and won't have to worry about Big Brother's whims. 

As a one blend smoker this is easy for me to do, not sure how others would do it other than to perhaps buy as much of their "top 5" favs as they can and store it in the same way.

From all I've heard these jars will allow storage of tobacco for many yeas if not decades.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Old_Salt said:


> Walmart carries the BALL Brand "Platinum" collection which are really cool.
> 
> wide-mouth jars, short & squatty with squared off sides and silver colored lids& rings. gives a nice look to the cellar.


:tpd:

These are great for bulk blends. I have them in my cellar as well. Plus the mouth is big enough for you to dig a pipe in, which will not work in the mini jars.


----------



## evazan (Mar 29, 2008)

I figured I would bump this post with some jars I just found and ordered. http://www.goodmans.net/get_item_bl-61162_ball-61162-half-pint-wide-mouth-mason-jars.htm

It is a good price and I like that they have a wide mouth. It will make it easier to fit my hands in to get out my tobacco. I'll post again when I receive them.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

evazan said:


> I figured I would bump this post with some jars I just found and ordered. http://www.goodmans.net/get_item_bl-61162_ball-61162-half-pint-wide-mouth-mason-jars.htm
> 
> It is a good price and I like that they have a wide mouth. It will make it easier to fit my hands in to get out my tobacco. I'll post again when I receive them.


Cool, must get some. Picking up Escudo coins becomes an adventure with smaller mouth jars p


----------

